# LASERVUE TV is there HT projectors using this?



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

MITSUBISHI L75-A91 75" LASERVUE TV is fantastic. I know there is LCD & Plasma but are there Laser other than pico units.

Thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have not seen anything actually hit the consumer market yet, though there have been some proof of concept demos. For now there is the Mits RP set and that is about it for home theater.

There is no plasma projector BTW.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Sorry about the Plasma comment. Mind thought of TV's because the Laserview was a TV. 
Thanks


----------

